# Kelly Kaylor Kit Demo



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

I have put together a demo board control unit for bench testing my controller and functions. The motor I am using is a military starter/generator and a factory modified controller for the use with these style SepEx Shunt motors. They are not the same as your normal SepEx motor. We tested the function of the field weakening and found it to work perfect. We were testing other parameters too. We decided on a 30 volt system under no load. Because this motor is able to spin to 8000 rpm's I have not trouble doing the test under no load. We had this motor and controller in the Ghia and without field weakening it was able to push the Ghia to 62 mph at 72 volts. Not to shabby. I'd like another VW to install this in so we can test under load. Soon maybe. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/demo

The flick is like 36 meg in size and about 4 1/2 minutes long. Check it out. 

Pete : )


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Am I the only one to NOT be able to view the demo video ???

It requires an Apple quick something, and I have to pay $30.00 for it ?????

I don't use an Apple, except for eating ???

Really would like to see the Video. Pete knows I have a similar motor, ready to use, IF I can find a controller ???


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Harold in CR said:


> Am I the only one to NOT be able to view the demo video ???
> 
> It requires an Apple quick something, and I have to pay $30.00 for it ?????
> 
> ...


It requires Apple QuickTime, which is FREE. You do need to watch out for the various links there to try and entice you to get QuickTime Pro, which costs $30.

Oh, and Gottdi, you might want to do something about where you're hosting that video. I'm getting 12Kb/s, which is not nearly enough to stream (it'll take over an hour to download). Try compressing it better, and/or uploading it to YouTube (Or somewhere similar).


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Yup quicktime is free for both the mac and pc. Don't need any thing other than the free version. The slow down is not on this end. I am the host server. I do this because I buy and sell on the web and decided to do my own and I have a very good service and static ip and all that jazz. I was also an ISP for 4 years. Slow down is not here. I know the flick is large and I will do another one that is smaller. I did not want the teeny tiny screen so I made it bigger and warned it was large. Best to down load. I did not make the movie for streaming. I can. It may help. I will provide a smaller version. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

If you don't already have quicktime on your computer apple or pc then you are waaaaaaaaay behind the times and it's time to upgrade. Really. : )


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I decided to upload to youtube just for you youtube junkies. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXkijd6_ECQ

Pete


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

New link to the video clip. I have also embedded the video into my photo album. It is on the second page. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/kaylordemo

Pete 

PS: The other links work too.


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Downloaded the Quick Time. Still nothing works for me ???


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Harold,

Try this: I have put a 3 meg version of the flick on my site. Should work. Damn, can't believe that you can't play megpeg or quicktime movies. This little one is set to work for iPhones and mobileme. It is for small format players. Should work perfect on Apple, PC and iPhones and other devices. 

Pete 

http://greenev.zapto.org/kaylordemo/Motor_Demo/Tiny.html


----------



## kd8cgo (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, I tried watching the video several times as well, but no dice. I can load QT videos ok other places (using Totem on Ubuntu), but the server that those videos are hosted on is so slow it takes over a minute just to load the background images and graphics on the page. The YouTube video on the other hand loads instantly and looks good in high quality, this looks like a really cool controller! 

I'm not sure where the slowdown is occurring for that greenev.zapto.org site, but it is really slow even for the small html page you have in the docroot. You seem pretty confident you don't have an upstream problem, perhaps you have a runaway service on the server, it's happened to me before on some of my servers. I use an app to monitor my load averages to keep tabs on some of mine. It's not a dns problem, your zapto.org toplevel loads up fast with no delays.


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

A simple traceroute shows some problems:

```
C:\Users\Anaerin>tracert greenev.zapto.org

Tracing route to greenev.zapto.org [207.215.95.28]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.254
  2    29 ms    18 ms    40 ms  207-47-196-2.regn.hsdb.sasknet.sk.ca [207.47.196.2]
  3    18 ms    18 ms    20 ms  gi-0-2-0-3.REGN01D29P1.core.sasktel.net [142.165.60.173]
  4    16 ms    18 ms    18 ms  gi-6-2.regn01d59gw3.core.sasktel.net [142.165.60.174]
  5    16 ms    16 ms    18 ms  69.156.254.177
  6    23 ms    19 ms    17 ms  core4-regina_POS0-0-0.net.bell.ca [64.230.174.169]
  7    69 ms    48 ms    48 ms  core1-toronto12_pos_3_2.net.bell.ca [64.230.144.13]
  8   164 ms    49 ms    46 ms  core4-toronto12_POS0-1.net.bell.ca [64.230.242.197]
  9    60 ms    58 ms    64 ms  core2-chicago23_pos3-0-0.net.bell.ca [64.230.147.22]
 10    60 ms    62 ms    60 ms  bx2-chicagodt_so-1-0-0-0.net.bell.ca [64.230.223.22]
 11    58 ms    58 ms    59 ms  ex2-p6-1.eqchil.sbcglobal.net [151.164.250.241]
 12   124 ms   170 ms   117 ms  bb2-10-0.scrmca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.38.104]
 13   120 ms   125 ms   115 ms  ded3-g8-3-0.scrmca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.41.231]
 14   152 ms   190 ms   138 ms  Robert-Lavelock-dba-Succeed-Net-1113914.cust-rtr.pacbell.net [71.133.18.214]
 15   141 ms   157 ms   214 ms  206.170.62.67
 16   137 ms   147 ms   141 ms  yubacity-pptp1.succeed.net [207.215.95.9]
 17   266 ms     *      586 ms  mcstatic-28.succeed.net [207.215.95.28]

Trace complete.
```
So there's a problem between ex2-p6-1.eqchil.sbcglobal.net and bb2-10-0.scrmca.sbcblobal.net, and a MAJOR problem between yubacity-pptp1.succeed.net and mcstatic-28.succeed.net.

Something for you to look into, anyways...


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Would be nice if I didn't come across as a dope or dimwit 

ONLY thing I get on the screen, after the lead-in page, is a window to join Mobileme. I actually waited 45 minutes for ANYTHING to appear. 

When I get to Florida, I plan on copying several things to DVD, and buy an inexpensive DVD player, and, hopefully it will work on my 10 year old TV. I only have the co-ax connection in the back, for cable-satellite hookup.

IF my wife ever sells her 2 houses, I will be "in the know" for building our EV.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

New link: http://greenev.zapto.org/kdemo

I was having a problem with corrupt index pages to the site and now it is working. When the movie loads up just copy the movie as source and download it. Then watch the movie if you can't open it up on the site. Try that. 

I have sent the traceroute info to our tech team to have a look. I am thinking it is an issue that needs to be looked at and fixed. Unless we have good folks like you watching we would not know or remember all those little things that need looked at. When no complaints come in then we do not always know there is a specific problem. Thanks for the trace route. Tracing to a specific address on the whole system may have provided a big fix for some thing we were not aware.

Thanks again for that.

Pete


----------



## Watt-a-mezz (May 20, 2009)

WOW! that thing rocks! Are these starter/generator motors still used a lot, or is this one of a kind? Take care, Watt.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Watt,

No they are not one of a kind and they are not used much these days because they were originally used with contact switch speed controls. Kelly Controller has produced a working viable electronic speed controller that works with these motors. The controller is specific for these kind of motors. These are best used on light weight vehicles like VW Buggies. With Kellys new rendition of the controller things should even be better than what you have just seem. It will push my Ghia to 62 mile per hour with no field weakening. That is a full steel bodied Ghia and only 72 volts. Pretty impressive if I do say so my self. We believe we can actually go as high as 120 volts to the armature. The field should take that to but only at about 20 to 50 amps. The armature can take up to 600 amps no problem so far. The field amps and input is controlled by the controller computer and it is fully programmable. The new one should have full working regen too. We will be testing here soon on that one. Bigger badder and better. This motor is pretty rare but there are more like out there and for a pretty darn good price. If you can find a Kaylor EV Kit as it will have a very high quality adaptor plate for these motors. I should have kept my first one. This is my second. With a good modern controller these may become viable once again for light weight vehicles. You should be able to find them for a decent price. I found two. We will be testing the regen function fully to see if it is a viable controller for these styles of motors. They do need forced air cooling as the small diameter of 7" will heat up pretty quickly if you don't have good air flow. We will once again be testing real soon. I need a buggy pan and we can installe it in a Buggy I have. Just need a decent pan now. 

Pete


----------



## Watt-a-mezz (May 20, 2009)

Hello Pete,
Thanks for the reply. I believe I have seen one other conversion using this motor. It is in a vw beetle on the EV Album. Don't know about the controller used. I live in Ohio, so maybe gov't surplus may have one. I am using a Kelly kdh 9500 with a 9" series motor. I hope to have some luck with it. Keeping my fingers crossed. Take Care, Watt.


----------

